# Router IP? Port forwarding?



## Hotgoblin (10. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte Ports freischalten für bestimmte Sachen habe aber probleme damit.

Also ich hab so nen komischen Router von dem ich den Namen nicht weiß
udn dazu noch ein WLan Modem.

Wenn ich den Rotuer mit dem Pc evrbinde klappt alles aber ich kann halt
keine Ports freischalten da ich die lokale IP nicht kenne.

habe mal cmd ausgeführt, "ipconfig" eingeben und folgendes kam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Standartgateway müsste es sein aber normal fängt der doch mit 192 an oder?


Auf jedenfall funktioniert er nicht und habe anhschließend das Modem an den Rounter angeklemmt und es dann auch an den Pc,
aber Internet geht nicht aber ich komme auf das Modem drauf. Dort kann ich auch mich automatisch mit dem Internet verbinden also besser
gesagt einrichten habe ich auch gemacht und Pc neugestartet, aber es ging imemrnoch nicht.


Kann mir da Jemand helfen?


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Januar 2010)

Wie gehste denn ins iNet? Per Kabel? Hatte das Problem letztens auch gehabt, als ich zu Kabel Dtl gewechselt bin. Kabel Dtl Router / Modem hat meinem Rechner 'ne öffentliche IP zugewiesen und 'n Router dazwischen hängen war 'n Krampf, weil der als DHCP-Client laufen mußte, aber Router sowas von Haus aus selten wollen, weil'se das nicht kennen / können.

Konnte aber trotzdem noch per 192.168.100.1 auf's Modem zugreifen und konfigurieren. Versuch das doch auch mal. Wenn's nicht geht, versuch mal 192.168.1.1. Aber auf jeden Fall in dem Bereich muß der Zugriff standardmäßig liegen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Januar 2010)

Okay danke "192.168.100.1 " klappt aber wenn ich auf Advance
gehe will der n Passwort und das weiß ich nicht und ohen komm ich nicht rein.

Admin als PAsswort geht auch nicht :/

/edit

Modem heißt "ARRIS MTA" laut Handbuch und darin steht nichts wegen IP
und Paswort :/

Please help^^


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Januar 2010)

Von dem Modem hab ich noch nie gehört. Geht mir aber mit dem Modem, was ich von Kabel Dtl bekommen hab, genauso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War mal so frei, zu googlen. Die Firma wird vom Support her sehr gelobt. Und dann bin ich darüber gestolpert:


> > Arris eMTAs use a different password every day.  If you have a support
> > contract with them you should have their PacketAce application which
> > includes a POTD utility.  Once you have that, you use the web GUI (RF or
> CM
> ...



Zusammenfassung (wenn's das Modem ist)
- Es nutzt 'n anderes Passwort jeden Tag
- Mit den ihrer "PacketAce" Anwendung soll es ein "POTD" Tool geben (Password Of The Day)
- Wenn man das hat, kann man die "Advanced" Seite aufrufen.

Vielleicht ist das Tool auf der Installations-CD vom Modem?


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. Februar 2010)

Sorry das ich den Thread ausgrabe aber hab jetzt das Passwort (Youtube Video mit allen Passwörtern des Tages^^)


Aber ich weiß nicht wo ich da die Ports freischalten soll Oo


hab mal Bilder von jeder Seite gemacht die ich anklicken kann:

1. http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_router1e9249ba7jpg.jpg.html

2. http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_router2a68bc612jpg.jpg.html

3. http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_router3286ca8e8jpg.jpg.html

4. http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_router465915aeejpg.jpg.html

5. http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_router59903f3a9jpg.jpg.html

6. http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_router6c301f05ajpg.jpg.html

Hoffe Jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Februar 2010)

So wie das ausschaut, ist das kein Router, sondern einfach ein Modem mit 'ner komplexen Web-Oberfläche. Bei meinem Kabel Modem brauch ich auch keine Ports weiterleiten. Das muß ich erst an dem danach kommenden Router.

Was willst du denn genau machen? Vielleicht hängts ja auch an dem "WLAN Modem", welches du anfangs erwähnst?


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. Februar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> So wie das ausschaut, ist das kein Router, sondern einfach ein Modem mit 'ner komplexen Web-Oberfläche. Bei meinem Kabel Modem brauch ich auch keine Ports weiterleiten. Das muß ich erst an dem danach kommenden Router.
> 
> Was willst du denn genau machen? Vielleicht hängts ja auch an dem "WLAN Modem", welches du anfangs erwähnst?



Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Also ich muss den Port 25601 für den Serious Sam Dedicated Server freischalten sonst kann niemand meinen Server in der Liste sehen (ich zumindest nicht).

Habe schon lange kein WLan Modm dran nurnoch dieses eine und mit dem bin ich per Kabel verbunden.

Außerdem wäre es schön Ports freischalten zu können.


----------



## muehe (15. Februar 2010)

bei nem Kabelmodem kannst und brauchst du keine Ports freischalten 

das hat einfach keine NAT oder Firewall 

wenn deinen Server keiner sieht muss es an was anderem liegen


----------



## Ennia (15. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass du keine offizielle IP-Adresse für deinen Server besitzt. Befasse dich darum mal mit DynDNS.
Ich geh mal davon auß, dass das WLAN irgend ein Profi eingerichtet hat, und dass darüber auch Telefonie läuft. Wenn ich du wäre, dann würde ich die Finger von dem WLANrouter lassen und denjenigen, der das installiert hat, um Hilfe bitten.

Dir von der Ferne aus zu helfen ist hier sehr schwierig.


----------



## Niranda (15. Februar 2010)

http://portforward.com/

1.) Router raussuchen
2.) Anwendung raussuchen
3.) Bilderanleitung folgen


----------



## Ennia (15. Februar 2010)

Wow, coole seite Niranda! Die kannte ich noch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. Februar 2010)

Hm okay danke aber die Seite auf der es erklärt wird sieht ganz anders aus als meine:

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Arris/WTM552/Serious_Sam_The_Second_Encounter.htm


(es gibt insgesamt drei Arris Einträge auf der Webseite aber das sieht am ähnlichsten aus mit dem Logo etc)


Wenn mans mit meinen geposteten Bildern vergleicht ist das ein großer Unterschied und ich finde es nicht wo man 
Ports freischalten kann.


Bzw frage mich wieso ich den Server nicht sehn kann :/


----------



## Niranda (15. Februar 2010)

wenn du willst können wir heut abend ne Teamviewer sitzung schmeißen, dann stell ich dir dad ein, du hast es einmal gesehen und kannst es dann selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter.P (15. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hast du einfach eine veraltete Firmware und die haben das Design des Web-Intefaces einfach geändert? Wäre das möglich? Aber Port-Forwarding wird wohl nichts damit zu tun haben, daß du deinen eigenen Server nicht mal selber siehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo erwartest du denn, ihn zu sehen? Kenne das Spiel nicht. Schau doch mal mit netstat -a -b, ob da was läuft, nachdem du den Server eingerichtet hast. Der sollte da ja dann irgendwo laufen und auf bestimmte Ports lauschen.
Musst die Konsole aber mit Admin öffnen, weil sonst der Parameter -b, welcher die involvierten Files listet, untersagt wird.


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. Februar 2010)

Okay hat an dem Hacken gehangen den ich nicht angekreuzt habe das der Server sichtbar wird (hat auch voll den komischen Namen).


Aber trotzdem danke an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Okay hat an dem Hacken gehangen den ich nicht angekreuzt habe das der Server sichtbar wird (hat auch voll den komischen Namen).
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke an alle
> 
> ...


Sowas nennt man dann Layer 8 Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon gesagt wurde: Bei 'nem Kabelmodem kannst und brauchste keine Ports weiterleiten. Ist wie bei 'nem DSL Modem.


----------



## Martel (18. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> http://portforward.com/
> 
> 1.) Router raussuchen
> 2.) Anwendung raussuchen
> 3.) Bilderanleitung folgen




Ah vielen Dank Niranda!  ich habe bei mir zwar alle auf 1-65.... da mir das auf den Sack ging. Aber in Zukunft werde ich das mal wieder brauchen...


Und wegen Sicherheit: Herr Gott ja die Ports sind auf ;-)  firewall / Antivir an und Router aus wenn ich nicht Online bin. Und da ich nur 1 Abend die Woche online gehe.. how cares about shit.


----------

